# James Otto (My most favorite singer)



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 27, 2012)

If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite male singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together when James sings!   


This is the song that put James on the map from his album named Sunset Man and not only stayed at #1 for two weeks making it the #1 country song of 2008, but it scored James his very first Grammy award nomination the following year.   


This is the last song that went to radio from James so far and is from his album named Shake What God Gave Ya!   


This is my most favorite song and performance from him which is also from his Sunset Man album.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. James has also become known for his songwriting by scoring the 2009 CMA and ACM Song of the Year awards for his being a co-writer of the song named "In Color" from Jamey Johnson and is also a co-writer of the song named "No Hurry" from the Zac Brown Band which went all the way to #2.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 2, 2012)

Go *here* for a brand new wonderful chat that James recently did.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 4, 2012)

Go here to listen to James sing two songs named "Wide Open" and "What I Got Coming".   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 4, 2012)

Does he have a private jet? The kind with Otto pilot?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^ No, but the precious beautiful sweet hearted teddy bear does love his cars.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 20, 2012)

An online performance has been scheduled for James to do on Wednesday, July 25th at 8 PM EST! Go *here* to get lined up for it if you would like to see James sing live on your screen!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 26, 2012)

If you go *here* between 8:00 and 8:30 PM EST tomorrow night, you can listen to James sing on the Grand Ole Opry stage!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 26, 2012)

Does Otto have a pet otter?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^ No, but him and his wife and daughter do have a pet chihuahua named Isabella.   

God bless you and James and his family always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 27, 2012)

Is his grammar as bad as yours?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 27, 2012)

Is he bigger than a bread box?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 27, 2012)

^^^ James stands at 6 feet and 5 inches.    



Mr. H. said:


> Is his grammar as bad as yours?


I honestly don't know.   

God bless you and him always!!!    

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

I pray that James is having himself a safe and awesome 39th birthday!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Is he bigger than a bread box?



"There once was a girl from Nantucket..."


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

Go *here* to see what James looks like now.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Honey, I don't think anyone actually cares what James looks like now.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ At least my message is about this chat's subject. What does a girl from Nantucket mentioned in your earlier message have to do with James?

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah, yes. James, you are his biggest stalker.

The man nobody ever heard of.


----------



## jillian (Jul 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Ah, yes. James, you are his biggest stalker.
> 
> The man nobody ever heard of.



Kind of weird actually


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ What is weird is you and BDBoop having the same person next to your name. You two aren't the same person, are you?



BDBoop said:


> Ah, yes. James, you are his biggest stalker.
> 
> The man nobody ever heard of.


If that is what you want to think, it doesn't bother me because me, James, and the Lord knows what really is and we three are all who really need to know.    

Anyways, this performance from James is in front of a crowd that I was a part of in late January of last year.   


God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Since when is 45,319 people looking after him at the Twitter website nobody?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, if you three are the only ones who care, then why bring up Twitter.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ What is weird is you and BDBoop having the same person next to your name. You two aren't the same person, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. She was here forever before me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, if you three are the only ones who care, then why bring up Twitter.


You said that no one has heard of James and so I pointed out many people do.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. This is a song that James wrote not too long ago.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm being rude. I am currently suffering from smiley overdose, induced by the  shit.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ I don't remember ever seeing anyone here saying that you had to keep coming back to this chat if you do not go for what you find in it.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 29, 2012)

I hear a German company named a candy after him.
The Otto Bon Bon.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ I believe that Otto is a German name.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 29, 2012)

I thought O'tto was Irish.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 30, 2012)

Go *here* to see shots of him at his performance in Detroit on the day before yesterday.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Here is a wonderful chat that James did a few days ago as well too.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bbe9OkV9gU]Artist Spotlight: James Otto - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I thought O'tto was Irish.



I think she's on retainer. Mr. Otto probably has no idea why he's losing fans.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2012)

The Man From O.T.T.O.

sounds mysterious


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 30, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Mr. Otto probably has no idea why he's losing fans.


If James has lost fans, it most definitely isn't because of me. Whether you believe me or not, I have actually scored him new fans.   

God bless you and him and his newer fans always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Oh and for the record, I tell James about how I share his singing with other people. How them other people respond to it of course is all up to their own selves and no one else.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 30, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Otto probably has no idea why he's losing fans.
> ...



Yeah. Well, I guess it takes a certain mindset to go with the smilies and blessings. I've overdosed. If he wins any awards, I might give him a listen.

Might.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2012)

But, have you scored WITH Otto?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^ If you are thinking what I think you are thinking, stop thinking. October 1st will be his seven year anniversary to a wonderful lady and on the 24th of next month, their daughter will be two years old.   



BDBoop said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


So far, James has a CMA award and an ACM award for Song of the Year. I hope that you like what you hear should you give James a listen.   

God bless you two and James and his family always!!!   

Holly


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 30, 2012)

Loved Jim Otto when he used to play for the Raiders

Good ole 00


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^ I've seen James mention that guy! In this Q&A session here, James tells about other Ottos that are out there.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 1, 2012)

If you've never seen James live before, here are several clips of the performance that James gave in the Detroit area of Michigan this past weekend.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBXl2BdTjdk]James Otto - Lover Man - YouTube[/ame]   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Led1fefkhV4]James Otto- Groovy little summer song - YouTube[/ame]   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MptnzINuoRc]James Otto -Sun Comes Around - YouTube[/ame]   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLBfdqifoto]James Otto - It's a Good Time For a good time - YouTube[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 1, 2012)

J.O. is O.J. backwards.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 1, 2012)

^^^ I know.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. That last clip, to me, is of a song that everyone here can relate to in some way.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't relate to it if I don't watch it. Which I didn't. So I can't relate.


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 1, 2012)

never heard of


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 1, 2012)

If he died his hair black, he might look like a Beatle.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 2, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> never heard of


Check him out anytime.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 8, 2012)

Go here to see James tell about him being a co-writer of "No Hurry" from the Zac Brown Band at 1:56-3:20.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc32yTci4uk]Inside Music Row News - Week of August 6, 2012 - YouTube[/ame] 

God bless you and him and the ZBB always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 16, 2012)

Go here for a brand new wonderful chat that James did.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 2, 2012)

Go *here* for a brand new wonderful write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 2, 2012)

Does Jimmy crack corn?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 6, 2012)

Go here for a new write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2012)

Go here for the newest write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2012)

Go here for a recent performance from James!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC8ugIHtoZY&list=UUHLRDAujuSpOIznUJ_x3Rgw&index=2&feature=plcp]James[/ame] [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRld-fgcJUI&list=UUHLRDAujuSpOIznUJ_x3Rgw&index=1&feature=plcp]James[/ame] 

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIDaELbiONk]James[/ame]
[ame=www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFLCz0sWhzQ&list=UUHLRDAujuSpOIznUJ_x3Rgw&index=1&feature=plcp]James[/ame] 

Go here to see more of the performance that James gave on the day before yesterday! 

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Go here to see him during yesterday's pep rally in Nashville for the Tennessee Titans!

[ame=www.youtube.com/watch?v=apkZzKPTSFA]James[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 11, 2012)

Go here for a wonderful chat that James did on this 9/11 day.   

God bless you and him and my homeland always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 12, 2012)

Go here to see James sing his song named "Soldiers & Jesus".   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems you can't post about this guy without invoking the name of God.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^ Actually I can't post about anything without invoking the name of God.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, but I didn't sneeze.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 13, 2012)

Go here for the newest write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 14, 2012)

Go here if you are interested in seeing James sing live on your screen September 20th at 8 PM EST.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 14, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 15, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0hidx3cRsY"]James[/ame] 

Go here to see James sing his song named "For You" on September 6th.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L8cbmnSLi8]James[/ame] 

Go here to see James sing his song named "In Color". To me this may be the best that I have ever heard him sing the song!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2012)

You're fortunate that the username JOSweetHeart wasn't already taken. 
What're the odds of that?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^ Very true.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I love seeing the names that people pick for themselves. I used to go to a forum that consisted of a person who went by the name Double Cheese.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2012)

Well since I've sat through three months and 65 posts of this, the least you could do is take an ear-gander at my favorite singer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNx4Y6z1rAg]YES - Wonderous Stories - Jon Anderson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^ Looking at this chat has been your choice the whole time. No one has forced you. By the way, did you know that there is a country singer with that same name? His name though is John Anderson.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2012)

Of course it's been my choice to view the thread. I just come here for all those "God-bless" greetings. I need all the help I can get.

I sure don't listen to that hackabilly JO.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^ Well not listening to him would be your loss then at least in my own opinion that is.

As for you needing all of the help that you can get, if you ever need any extra praying for, I'll get right on it. All that you ever have to do is ask.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 17, 2012)

Go here and here for two more new write ups on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 5, 2012)

For those of you who see this message, I would really so very much appreciate it if you go here and vote for James as the sexiest male in country music for me. I was able to get a few votes in for him, but every little bit helps and I thank y'all so very much in advance for all of it should any of y'all choose to do this favor for me.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. In order to vote for him, you have to click on "Other" and then write his name in where it says to write in those who are not listed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 12, 2012)

If you go here between 8 PM and 8:30 PM ET tonight, you can hear James sing live from the stage of the Grand Ole Opry!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, JOSweetHeart... where you goin' with that gun in your hand?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^ Huh?

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. James was awesome tonight on the Grand Ole Opry!


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 12, 2012)

Think "Jimi Hendrix". Or have you not heard of him for all the hackabilly hillbilly music you listen to?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^ I've heard of him, but I don't know his music. I believe that he passed away before I was even thought of.

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S.. I was born in 1982.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 18, 2012)

Go here for the newest wonderful write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2012)

The thing I like best about this guy is that he's never tried to blow up a Federal building in New York.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^ Um...okay.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2012)

And he's my hero because he did NOT do this...

Five found dead after Denver bar fire identified by coroner, called homicides - The Denver Post


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^ Yeah.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Raven77 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got started lovin you..started a long hot romance in my life lol. I'll always like that song.r


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^ Amen! If you like that song, you will love this one from James!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t3lX8wX_wg]*"Till That Sun Comes Around Again"*[/ame]

This performance is in front of a crowd that I was a part of in late January of last year. I was standing just a little bit to his left.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. This song is from his current album named Shake What God Gave Ya!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH09uSdOnnw]James[/ame] 

Here is James singing "No Hurry" which was co-written by him and done on the radio by the Zac Brown Band.   

God bless you and him and the ZBB always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm glad James O. isn't President, because I'd hate him a really whole bunch of gobs and stuff.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

James Otto did not rape my sister- and I'm glad for that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

In fact, James Otto never broke a beer bottle over my head in a drunken rage nor afterwards shoot 500 innocent civilians or light a hospital on fire. 

And I'm glad for that. 

He's a good guy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ James served in the U.S. Navy, so yesterday was his day.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

James Otto did not sink one single ship on his watch.

Nor was he responsible for the inhilation of millions of Jews during WWII.

And that's why I like this guy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ James wasn't even born yet when WWII was happening.    

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

Just for the record... James Otto was not responsible for 9/11, or Benghazi, or the shooting of Gabby Giffords. And for that, I love him to pieces.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ Okay!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. By the way, I love how you always have a cartoon strip in your signature spot.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 12, 2012)

When I was a kid, James Otto didn't kick my teeth in or break into my house. He didn't even rip the ears off my cat. And James Otto - God bless him- did NOT corner my retarded brother and beat him to a pulp. James Otto is not retarded, nor did he drive a truck into an orphanage killing 534 children. 

I LOVE THIS GUY!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ Anyone who is guilty of doing that kind of stuff is who is in need of a good smack down.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I lost a cousin last year when they were left for dead after being hit by a drunk driver. What I would like to know is why it took the law over a year to finally indict the guy who left my cousin there to die.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 13, 2012)

I was walking down the street the other day, and James Otto didn't walk up to me and say hey nigga gimme you got. Just then I didn't take out my folding knife and slice his face. 

JAMES OTTO WAS NOT THERE. 

And I am glad for that. 

James Otto never cooked people and ate them. Like Jeffrey Dahmer. 

He's cool in my book.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is a chat that James recently did.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXxQGk7VpCk]James[/ame] 

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 5, 2012)

Go here and here to listen to James sing two awesome songs that I just found named "One Foot In The Fire" and "Burn, Burn, Burn".

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 5, 2012)

Jfc!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^ What does JFC mean?

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 6, 2012)

You should talk to Jimmy Boy about that weight thing. Not good for his health y'know. 

I sure hope he doesn't die anytime soon. Like tomorrow. That would be sad.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^ James doesn't have a weight issue. If anything, its his height that got to be a bit too much.    

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. James is 6 feet and 5 inches tall.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have never seen James sing live before, you can see him on your screen tonight at 8PM EST by going here.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not getting it. I think you are a doll trying to help him with his career. Crap I hate this. 

Look, I have a gold, double gold and platinum records for promoting bands. I hate this. Because it sounds like bragging when all it is truth. I have a Juno award for "Hit me with your best shot" I personally made double gold for Showdown. Stupid song. Very funny. 

But when you up your reps on a board all that happens is crazies just go for your throat and you can't even have a decent discussion.  

Look he's awesome. I've crawled thru all his tunes. I think he could hit it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't suppose you could score me some James Otto belly button lint. As a souvenir?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 17, 2012)

The performance that I tell about in my previous message here has been moved to this Thursday night December 20th at 8 PM EST.

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 6, 2013)

Go *here* for a brand new write up on James!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Who is that supposed to be?

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

Sean Connery. 

Word.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Thanks. And for the record, there is more than one James Otto in this country. I once heard James tell about there being another James Otto in Nashville. James said that the mail person has put the other guy's mail in his mail box by mistake.    

God bless you and James and the other James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

There are a dozen James Ottos in this country.
Collectively, they are worth a dime.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ That is more than what you are worth considering the way that you talk about them.   

God bless them always!!! 

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

Ma'am, you gotta be the ditziest gal to ever grace this forum.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ If you do not mind me asking, how old are you?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm old enough to know what's right,
but young enough not to choose it.

I'm a New World Man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRShD0xuAk&playnext=1&list=PL2C2DAC5349661C6C&feature=results_main]Rush-New World Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Oh well, that is your loss.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Oh well, that is your loss.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



No, actually it is precisely that approach to life that has allowed me to live it to the fullest. 

You're the one that's lost.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Not when I am one of his. (pointing up to the Lord)

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

"Pointing up to the Lord" while declaring my loss.

How righteous of you.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Not when I am one of his. (pointing up to the Lord)
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



You didn't capitalize "his". 

You must be referring to James, your God.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ I don't have to capitalize the word "his".

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> "Pointing up to the Lord" while declaring my loss.
> 
> How righteous of you.


I am just pointing out what sadly is. I am not the reason why it is the way that it is. Only you can change that.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. By the way, I don't know what your intention is every time you leave a message in this chat, but thank you for the extra attention that you draw to it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

And I should change... why?

Did you even listen to that song by Rush?

_"He's cleaning up his systems to keep his nature pure"_

I've listened to a couple of James "Nigga" Otto's songs. 

He's quite talented- no doubt. His music? Meh. 

Yet you dare to point out my "loss"?

Thank you very much, hypocrite.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 7, 2013)

I love this thread. Mr. H makes it so interesting.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Don't forget that if it wasn't for James, this chat wouldn't even be here.   



Mr. H. said:


> And I should change... why?
> 
> Did you even listen to that song by Rush?
> 
> ...


I have never heard of an act named Rush.

God bless you two always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you blind or stupid, or both?

James is my bitch.

I own him.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ Its your story against everyone else's so don't blame me if you end up on the losing end of this situation that you yourself created.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 7, 2013)

So, it's no only my loss, but I'm a loser. Thanks for nothing. 

And still you bestow God's blessings upon me. 

You are quite the contradiction. 

First you bless me, then you damn me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^ I don't do the damning. That's the Lord's job. I just give people the heads up that I have the freedom to believe they need.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have never seen James sing live before, go *here* to see him sing live on your screen with country duo Love & Theft tomorrow night at 9 PM EST.   

God bless you and him and Love & Theft always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2013)

When's that dude gonna shave.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Delia (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


>



And I thought I had it bad over Jensen Ackles.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 29, 2013)

Delia said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I heard he had swollen ankles.


----------



## Delia (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Bite your tongue. He is perfect in every way.

Except for the mildly bowlegged bit.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> When's that dude gonna shave.


If it were up to me, only when it got too thick.   



Delia said:


> And I thought I had it bad over Jensen Ackles.


I remember that guy from the three days that I watched Days Of Our Lives back in the spring of 1998. He's not bad looking.   

God bless you two and him and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Delia (Jan 29, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > When's that dude gonna shave.
> ...



He was a baby then. He was pretty then.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xByM8xRDx7c]*James*[/ame] 

Here is James singing Jamey Johnson's "In Color", which is a song that they wrote together, during his performance in Atlanta, GA last night.   

God bless you and him and Jamey always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 8, 2013)

If you have never seen James sing live before, you can see him on your screen Thursday March 14th at 9 PM EST by going *here*.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. As of right now 34 more people can see the show.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 19, 2013)

If any of y'all here happen to like the Speed network show named My Classic Car, James will be on it this Sunday night at 10 PM EST I believe! Go here for pictures and a preview!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2013)

I watched a documentary tonight about the Japan earthquake/tsunami/nuclear meltdown. 
Odd that I didn't see James Otto in it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^ James will be on the Speed network Sunday night at 10 PM EST though showcasing his rides.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 27, 2013)

Go *here* to listen to James sing his song named "A Good Time For A Good Time" during a visit to KBQA of Santa Fe 3 days ago.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. To me, what makes this song of his so good is that it is a song that everyone can relate to in one way or another. Who doesn't need their idea of a good time every once and a while?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are two newer songs from James.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Iwh59Ljpc]"Pictures Of Paradise"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBT5sxyFiMY]"Watching The Paint Dry"[/ame]

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. That second clip is from six days ago.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 11, 2013)

Go *here* for a new write up on James! 

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2013)

James will be on the Grand Ole Opry stage in just a little bit between 8 PM EST and 8:30 PM EST. Go *here* to check him out!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. A letter about him that I wrote is also at the bottom of page 4 of the September 16th issue of Country weekly.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 17, 2013)

Tonight at 10 PM EST James will be doing a free live online performance! Go *here* to check him out if you are interested enough!   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite male singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together when James sings!
> 
> James Otto - Just Got Started Lovin' You (Video) - YouTube
> 
> ...



been meaning to ask...

who's your second, third, fourth and fifth most favorite singers, Holly...?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2013)

If you want to have fun.....Google "My most favorite singer"

https://www.google.com/#q=my+most+favorite+singer

She has the same thread on dozens of boards



> James Otto (My most favorite singer) - Straight Dope Message Boardboards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=674018*Cached
> SimilarNov 30, 2012 - 51 posts - *24 authors
> James Otto (My most favorite singer) Mundane Pointless Stuff I Must Share ( MPSIMS)James Otto (My most favorite singer) - Survivor Sucks - Yukusurvivorsucks.yuku.com &#8250; Survivor Sucks &#8250; The Dump*CachedApr 21, 2013 - 21 posts - *11 authors
> If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together ...James Otto (My most favorite singer) - Spacetime Studioswww.spacetimestudios.com &#8250; ... &#8250; Off-Topic Discussion*Cached
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow. That is almost painfully sad.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^ What is so sad about it? 



bayoubill said:


> been meaning to ask...
> 
> who's your second, third, fourth and fifth most favorite singers, Holly...?


The following is my favorites list.   

1.) James Otto
2.) Alison Krauss
3.) LeAnn Rimes
4.) Tanya Tucker
5.) Trace Adkins
6.) Darryl Worley
7.) Brad Paisley
8.) Kenny Chesney
9.) Toby Keith
10.) Hal Ketchum

Duo/Trio/Band-Brooks & Dunn, SheDaisy, and Diamond Rio

God bless you two and all of my favorites always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, it's like there is no you. Just some unpaid shill wandering the internet. That's what has bugged me since your arrival. It's like you're a reflection of him, and your belief - but there is nobody in there.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^ How can there not be a me when I give my two cents about other things that are addressed here and at the other forums that I go to? Introducing people to James and his singing may be why I go where I go online, but it isn't like getting the word out about him is the only thing that I do online and trust me, it isn't. Being so dedicated to him is most definitely *not* the only thing that I am known.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## hangover (Oct 22, 2013)

The parameters of country just keep getting wider and wider. Not bad though.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 22, 2013)

^^^ To me, a lot of what is on country radio these days is overplayed whether it is labeled real country music or not.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 22, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ How can there not be a me when I give my two cents about other things that are addressed here and at the other forums that I go to? Introducing people to James and his singing may be why I go where I go online, but it isn't like getting the word out about him is the only thing that I do online and trust me, it isn't. Being so dedicated to him is most definitely *not* the only thing that I am known.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly



I'm sorry. I am used to .... there's really no polite way to say this. But you don't have a lot of notes on your keyboard. I am used to people whose personalities shine like diamonds in the sun. They use words, not more smileys to indicate more amusement.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2013)

^^^ I have them smiley things in my messages because they make me smile. I think that they look cute.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. No offense taken.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 23, 2013)

Cute overkill.

Well, this feels like slapping a three year-old. I'm not going to continue trying to get through when clearly, ... Yeah.

Take care.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2013)

^^^ I don't feel like I have been slapped. For some reason it doesn't bother me when people ask me about myself. I guess its because that they could have always gone the other direction and not cared at all.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Thank you for caring enough to ask.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2013)

I am so excited to share that James has finally done a Christmas song! Go *here* or [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Go-Tell-It-Mountain/dp/B00GTWVXH2]*here*[/ame] to get his country soul filled rendition of "Go Tell It On The Mountain".   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 8, 2013)

Those of you who see this message from me, I need a favor. I got word this morning that James will be in Knoxville this Saturday which is only 45 miles west of where I am. Please pray that I am able to see him because if I can, there won't be a reason for me to ask for anything else because I will already have what it is that I want most of all for Christmas and that is to be able to see him again.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread is getting creepy


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> This thread is getting creepy



Ya THINK?!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^ I thought that you placed me on your ignore list.



rightwinger said:


> This thread is getting creepy


Why are you paying any attention to it then?

God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 14, 2014)

Go here or [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gasoline-And-Matches-Meghan-Linsey/dp/B00HUMR1YY/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1389749974&sr=8-13&keywords=%22Meghan+Linsey%22]here[/ame] to get a copy of James singing a song named "Gasoline & Matches" with country duo Steel Magnolia singer Meghan Linsey.   

God bless you and her and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 14, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ What is so sad about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just knew that you would love Alison and LeAnne, I just knew it. YAY!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2014)

I hear James Otto is singing at the Super Bowl

Just a rumor


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 15, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I hear James Otto is singing at the Super Bowl
> 
> Just a rumor



Yes, and he is supposed to be bringing his biggest fan onstage with him.






























I have NO IDEA what to wear!!



Bless you and him always, times infinity and the number of his children I shall bear!!  

xoxoxo


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 15, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I hear James Otto is singing at the Super Bowl
> ...




you guys obviously enjoy taking cheap shots at Holly for her ongoing preoccupation with James Otto...

there's no excuse for your behavior...

Holly, of course, is too nice a person to say anything harsh to you...

but I'm not...

go fuck yourselves, winger and boop, for being such assholes...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^ I appreciate you sticking up for me, thank you.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. That new song of his that I have just mentioned is actually the theme song for a new TV show on the A&E station named Crazy Hearts: Nashville. Sadly only six seconds of the song got played during the show's first episode which was shown earlier tonight though.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are correct

Holly is a sweet person and I apologize


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 16, 2014)

She's a bigot wrapped up in smilies, clutching the Bible and using this board to spread the word of Otto.

In other words, I decline to acquiesce to your request.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 16, 2014)

^^^ If you do not like what I bring to this forum, why do you keep coming back to a chat that *I* started then? 



rightwinger said:


> You are correct
> 
> Holly is a sweet person and I apologize


I forgive you.   

God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



you're a righteous dude, winger...

I tried to sent you pos rep, but the system said I hadda spend some more around first... meh...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> She's a bigot wrapped up in smilies, clutching the Bible and using this board to spread the word of Otto.
> 
> In other words, I decline to acquiesce to your request.



you, Boop, are a pissy and hate-filled asshole, plain and simple...

I sincerely hope you somehow find a way to get help for that...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2014)

for the record, I personally find James Otto to be sorta tedious and tiresome...

that having been said, there's no excuse for any of y'all to say mean things to our sweet gal Holly...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

I suppose that the band Yes is to me as the J.O. is to J.O. girl. But at least I know when to give it a break 

Yes transformed my life. Yes IS  my life. They have foretold my life over the decades. My soul resonates within the chords of their music. My three boys were coincidentally named for their founding members. I've seen them over 30 times in the past 40 years. I've travelled cross-country to see them. I'm a goddamn 59 year old groupie. 

But like I said... I know when to give it a break.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 16, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite male singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together when James sings!



Of course.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 16, 2014)

jillian said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes. James, you are his biggest stalker.
> ...



I miss you, [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] - come back!


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 16, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > She's a bigot wrapped up in smilies, clutching the Bible and using this board to spread the word of Otto.
> ...



That's a mirror, home skillet.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I love you, Boop...

but on this, you're an absolute ****, plain and simple...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 17, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> you're a righteous dude, winger...
> 
> I tried to sent you pos rep, but the system said I hadda spend some more around first... meh...


I have had that happen to me here too here and there. I hate it too.   



bayoubill said:


> for the record, I personally find James Otto to be sorta tedious and tiresome...
> 
> that having been said, there's no excuse for any of y'all to say mean things to our sweet gal Holly...


Its okay that James isn't for everyone. I don't believe that there is anyone walking around who actually has a fan in everyone else on the planet. With that having been said, I got dibs on all unwanted shares of James because that would be the only good thing about him not being for everyone. Its just means more of him for me to love!   



Mr. H. said:


> I suppose that the band Yes is to me as the J.O. is to J.O. girl. But at least I know when to give it a break
> 
> Yes transformed my life. Yes IS  my life. They have foretold my life over the decades. My soul resonates within the chords of their music. My three boys were coincidentally named for their founding members. I've seen them over 30 times in the past 40 years. I've travelled cross-country to see them. I'm a goddamn 59 year old groupie.
> 
> But like I said... I know when to give it a break.


You do realize that I don't add to this chat every day like I very well could, right? As for the history that you have with your most favorite act, I don't blame you if you are proud of it.   



Esmeralda said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite male singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together when James sings!
> ...


Thank you! To me, if you love someone enough, you will do whatever you can for them when you can do it for them.   

God bless you three and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Y'all who have helped me keep this chat going, whether doing so has ever been your intention or not, I so very much appreciate it. A live performance from James was supposed to be shown tonight at the Stage It dot com website and because of some unknown legal issue, it didn't happen. James was also supposed to do a show just an hour away from me last month 11 days before Christmas and due to there not being enough interest in him as well as the other singers who were to be there with him, that show did not happen either. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to me!   

With everything that has been on my plate for the past couple of years, having things like that happen to me as well in my opinion is worse than taking chocolate away from a two year old. Will I ever get to experience another rise in my roller coaster life or will I just stay at one level which I know could be lower, but has not been any higher in a very long time?   

Maybe I should just be glad that I have not gone up again because when a person does go up again, eventually another down will happen and if you are high enough before that fall, that fall is *really* going to hurt!!!   

Okay, I'm done for now. Sorry, y'all.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I suppose that the band Yes is to me as the J.O. is to J.O. girl. But at least I know when to give it a break
> 
> Yes transformed my life. Yes IS  my life. They have foretold my life over the decades. My soul resonates within the chords of their music. My three boys were coincidentally named for their founding members. I've seen them over 30 times in the past 40 years. I've travelled cross-country to see them. I'm a goddamn 59 year old groupie.
> 
> But like I said... I know when to give it a break.



Yes .... wasn't that one-third of Barack O'bama's campaign slogan?

There was this time I was sitting in a '49 Plymouth in the early evening and Yes (all five plus two extra keyboardists) did not come walking up and smash a beer bottle in my face.  That's when I became a fan.

H's favorite singer:







God bless H, Holly, John Anderson, Yes, James Otto, Tiny Tim and the entire phone book of Elkhart Indiana always!

Rick Wakeman is god.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

a tune for all the jerks who give Holly grief about her devotion to JO...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUWMSVDPdGQ]Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 23, 2014)

BB, I honest and true don't give a shit what you think.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> BB, I honest and true don't give a shit what you think.



same goes double for me towards you, BDB...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> a tune for all the jerks who give Holly grief about her devotion to JO...
> 
> Elvis Presley - Don't be cruel - YouTube


   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > a tune for all the jerks who give Holly grief about her devotion to JO...
> ...



a tune for Holly...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEkIou3WFnM]"You've got a Friend" By: James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are interested in seeing James live on your screen, his next Stage It website performance is tonight at 8 PM EST. Go *here* to check him out!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 6, 2014)

Go *here* for a brand new write up on James that went up yesterday.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 17, 2014)

If you go *here* tomorrow night between 8 & 8:30 PM EST, you can hear James sing live from the stage of the Grand Ole Opry!

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 19, 2014)

Holly.  Or Jabba.  Whatever it is.

Your obsession with that singer is beyond disgusting.  Beyond pathetic.  If he knew how openly obsessed you are about him he would probably kill himself in the worst possible way


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 19, 2014)

^^^ What makes you think that James doesn't already know? Your saying such a thing just goes to show how well you *don't* know me and him. James is already aware of what I have to say online concerning him because I tell him.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Therefore if what you said was true, James would have taken himself out a *long* time ago.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 20, 2014)

Go *here* to check out the Grand Ole Opry performance that James gave on the day before yesterday.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Its at the very beginning of the clip and it only goes for no more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 23, 2014)

Jimmy da bitch. Slappa ho.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 24, 2014)

^^^ ???

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 25, 2014)

Jimmy O is my bitch.


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

God bless you Mr. H and James always!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Jimmy O is my bitch.


Only in your mind.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 7, 2014)

If you go *here* this Saturday night August 9th around 8:30 PM EST, you can hear James sing live from the stage of the Grand Ole Opry!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't see your posts, ma'am, as I have you on ignore.

However I do hereby pledge to stop spamming and trolling this thread. 

I too am obsessed with a group of musicians whom I've seen perform over 30 times in the last 45 years. 

Have a good day.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 7, 2014)

^^^ More attention for my chat! Yay! Thank you so much!   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 3, 2014)

Go *here* for the newest write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Go *here* to vote for him as the sexiest male in country music. You may be able to vote once for each day that the poll is up and going.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 9, 2014)

On Monday, October 20th the new song from James named "Somewhere Tonight" will be released and become available to purchase!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. That day at 9 AM EST the song will debut on the Sirius XM radio station named The Highway.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 9, 2014)

(SQUEALS)

Go *here* to check out the new song from James named "Somewhere Tonight"!!!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 3, 2014)

Go *here* and *here* for radio stations chats that James recently did with WXCY and WNCY.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

Go *here* for a brand new write up on James too.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 3, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> If it is OK to tell y'all about my most favorite male singer, James Otto is his name and if you like both country and soul music, they are put together when James sings!
> 
> 
> This is the song that put James on the map from his album named Sunset Man and not only stayed at #1 for two weeks making it the #1 country song of 2008, but it scored James his very first Grammy award nomination the following year.
> ...




I guess he's ok...that exaggerated country twang gets tiresome..."country" music today is so cheesy and contrived...

The Les Paul he's pretending to play in the first vid looks nice..it isn't plugged in to anything, but..that's showbiz...I like the Dove..I like that SJ200, too.
Apparently he has a Gibson endorsement.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ If you do not go for the twang, then James is who you should check out! Country soul is what James is known for.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 8, 2014)

Go here to check out the new song from James named "Somewhere Tonight".   


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 9, 2014)

Go *here* for a brand new up on the new song from James!

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 11, 2014)

Go *here* for another brand new write up on James!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 14, 2014)

Go *here* for a brand new chat that James did.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 14, 2014)

^^^ Thank you for the help in keeping this chat going about my most favorite singer.   

God bless you and James and those in your clip always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 15, 2015)

Go *here* to see James sing live tonight from 9-11 PM EST.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 31, 2015)

From 8-10 PM EST tonight, go *here* to listen to James sing what I believe may be a live performance!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 5, 2015)

Here are two awesome recent performances from James.   

 
God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. All that I can say is "Yum!".


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are two more awesome recent performances.   



God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 11, 2015)

Go *here* for a great new write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 5, 2015)

Go *here* for a really good chat that James did back in September.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 5, 2015)

Dude... get over your obsession.​


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 5, 2015)

^^^ I'm not a dude and it isn't an obsession. Its called helping someone that you care enough about.  

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I do appreciate your helping me keep this chat going, but if you are really not interested in who I tell about in it, why do you have anything to do with it then?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 5, 2015)

Here is a chat that James did last week during the Country Radio Seminar.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is James singing for 98.7 The Bull in Portland, OR!   


Here are his thoughts on the Susan G Komen foundation.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 13, 2015)

Here is James singing "Since You Brought It Up" during his show in Portland, OR on the day before yesterday!    


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is the chat that James did for Dirt Road dot FM back in January!   


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 20, 2015)

Go *here* for a chat that James did last month with WSM in Nashville.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is another recent chat that James did.   


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 27, 2015)

Go *here* for a chat that James did earlier today!

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 31, 2015)

Go *here* for the chat that James did this morning with 102.1 WDNB of Liberty, NY!

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 19, 2015)

Go *here* for the chat that James did with 97.1 WCOW of Sparta, WI on March 27th.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 27, 2015)

Go *here* for a brand new write up on James!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 6, 2015)

Go *here* for a new write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I've read elsewhere online that "Somewhere Tonight" will go for adds again on July 13th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2015)

Go *here* for another new write up on James.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 9, 2015)

Go *here* for another new write up on James!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 11, 2015)

Go *here* for a chat that James did yesterday!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 11, 2015)

Go *here* for another new write up on James.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 25, 2015)

Go *here* for the newest write up on James!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 27, 2015)

Go *here* for the newest write up on James!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 30, 2015)

Go here for a recent performance that James gave for KSON in San Diego, CA!


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 2, 2015)

Go here for a performance that James did today for KBEB in Sacramento, CA.


God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 17, 2015)

Go *here* for a radio chat that James did today with KGYN of Guymon, OK.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. July 24th is the currently said date for when his next release will become available!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 24, 2015)

Go to one of the following areas, or all of them if you want, to purchase your copy of the new EP from James!

iTunes - iTunes - Music - Somewhere Tonight - Single by James Otto

Amazon - http://smarturl.it/somewheretonightamz

Google Music - James Otto Somewhere Tonight - Music on Google Play

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 11, 2015)

If you go *here* and click on "Listen Live Now" tomorrow night between 8PM EST and 8:30 PM EST, you can here James sing live on the Grand Ole Opry stage!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

Go *here* for a radio chat that James did this morning with WKPE in Hyannis, MA!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Also a letter that I myself wrote about James can be found on page 4 of the September 7th issue of Country Weekly magazine!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 11, 2015)

Go *here* for a chat that James just did with WNKY of Bowling Green, KY.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 2, 2015)

Go *here* to vote for James as the sexiest male in country music!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. You can vote as many times as you can every day until October 18th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 9, 2015)

If you go *here* and click on "Listen Live Now" tonight starting at 8PM EST, you can hear James sing live on the Grand Ole Opry stage!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 9, 2015)

A little bit ago, this message went up at the Face Book page that James has.

Unfortunately, due to circumstances out of James' control, Otto will not be able to perform at the Grand Ole Opry this evening. We sincerely apologize and we look forward to performing at the Opry in the very near future. - Team Otto

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 9, 2015)

Here is a new chat that James recently did.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 3, 2016)

Go *here* for a great new chat that James did yesterday with KSON of San Diego, CA.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 3, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for a great new chat that James did yesterday with KSON of San Diego, CA.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


God bless his soul I saw him trying to help out the Feeks. Oh my goodness now there is a good man to try to help them out. Very quietly as his nature. Good man.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 4, 2016)

^^^ You recently saw James personally? If yes, tell me all about it!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 10, 2016)

Go *here* for the chat that James did today on KKRV of Wenatchee, WA.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 14, 2016)

Go *here* to see James sing "They Don't Make Them Like You No More" during his show this past Saturday night in Kennewick, WA.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## The VOR (Apr 4, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* to see James sing "They Don't Make Them Like You No More" during his show this past Saturday night in Kennewick, WA.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Stalker much?  If I was this guy, I would get a restraining order on you.  Talk about an unhealthy obsession.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ Actually James and I have already had this conversation and my doing what I can to get his name out there couldn't be anymore appreciated. The beautiful precious doesn't care how often I write to him either.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Thank you for your contribution to my chat about him. Every bit helps!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 22, 2016)

Go *here* to watch James sing "Purple Rain" in memory of pop legend Prince.

God bless you and Prince's family and James always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 5, 2016)

Go *here* for a brand new chat that James recently did.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 20, 2016)

Go *here* at 9 PM EST tonight to see a live streaming of the show James will be doing.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 29, 2016)

Go *here* for a new radio chat that James recently did with WYYD of Roanoke, VA.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 13, 2016)

Go *here* for a brand new chat that James did today!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2016)

Here are two performances that James recently did earlier this week!



God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 1, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Here are two performances that James recently did earlier this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm so glad you are out there Holly. Your innocence keeps me going. You stay solid girl.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2016)

^^^ Thank you!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I do my best!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 17, 2016)

So I got to see James this past Friday night. Here is the shot of us together.







Its not my best shot, but James as always looks like a big soft teddy bear.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. The shot in my signature is my most favorite where I am concerned.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 11, 2016)

This is a message that James shared at his Twitter and Face Book page today.

WOW!!!! Facebook has blocked people from sharing my video for Soldiers & Jesus on Veterans Day saying it's abusive. This is pure censorship!!!!!! Make this go viral!!! Here is a link to the official Soldiers & Jesus" video on YouTube https://g.co/kgs/gGbknz

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 18, 2020)

On Wednesday night from 7:30-9:30 EST, James will be doing a live online performance at his face book page *here*. Check him out if you're interested.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Jun 21, 2020)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for a brand new wonderful chat that James recently did.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


I never heard of him but I'll check him out. Thanks.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 21, 2020)

^^^ Thank you! This is the song that started it all for me.


God bless you and James always!!!

Holly

P.S. This is the song that took me all the way.


----------

